# where to get motivational rear mounts at a good price?



## sirimport (Apr 8, 2003)

where can i get motivational rear mounts at a good price? is there anyother brand out there? thanks


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Try Ebay or look in the classifieds---or do what I did...go to ME and pay for them new. It's well worth it!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Please correct me if I'm wrong.....

The Motivational mounts are custom made by Motivational Engineering and they don't sell them to suppliers. Unless they are used, I'm pretty sure you can only get them directly from Motivational.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

They're not that much anyways, only $69. For a car tuner, thats a pretty small mod. If you want them cheaper though, look for a Group Buy. There was one that came this way not too long ago and one might come through again.


----------

